# What is the target market for Johnny Cupcakes/Life is Good?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've got a design idea that I'm trying to figure out what target market it would best appeal to.

If you knew nothing about "Life is Good" or "Johnny Cupcakes" brands, target market for either, etc. what would your first impression be? Or what was your first impression when you discovered these brands for the first time? What age group did you think they were best suited for? Did you think, "why would any adults wear those?", "oh that's cute", or "hey, that's cool, I'd wear that".


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I think Johnny Cupcakes appeals more to the 15-25 year old crowd, while Life is Good appeals more to older people: >25, or even older. But there are kids wearing it too... But not so much the college crowd. I like Life is Good, not JC so much, I think it is too expensive. But then, hey, I'm in the >25 crowd...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

When I first started my company, I hadn't heard of either.

After learning of them, my first thought was "how could this stuff make anybody any money." A cupcake. A stick man.

Then I did a little investigating. Saw the numbers they take in. (Johnny does good numbers, but pale in comparison to Jake and Life is Good!) I figured that there must be "something" to them.

Obviously the Johnny Cupcakes had a younger following. Big, bright designs. Bold colors. Life is Good, a more older crowd.

I'm 32, but neither brand is for me.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Just curious....what kind of t-shirt designs do American college kids and young people (16 - 30 yrs old) generally wear? Is it mostly those artsy, witty designs like those from SnorgTees, Threadless and BustedTees etc?


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

It varies from one end of the spectrum to the other. College age kids are ridiculously hard to predict. The good thing though is that there are so many different interests of college kids that if you identify your target market and market to them well you will have success more times than not.


----------



## IntegralApparel (Jan 18, 2008)

It what is in now, I am sure there is a certain demographic from 14-28 lets say, but thats like asking what demographic is the for the dirty/grunge/ink splatter designs. I think if its hot, little kids from older people will gravitate to it, ecspecially if you see a movie/music star wearing it.

I like JC apparel, and most tees nowadays are just to look good under a blazer or sport coat when your going out. I mean I know band shirts and vintage tees are always going to be in, but who would of thought that when a movie star goes out to the red carpet they would be rockin' an Ed Hardy tee or some graphic print on tee shirt!?


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Yup, I am really into dressing well now and now all of my tees have to have some funny/catchy slogan on the tee. I almost always wear them underneath a sport coat too so the location of the image has to be centered for me to buy the tee. Nice observation.


----------



## billiest (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know if it was a re-run, but the Life is Good story was in a segment show on CNBC about unlikely people following their dreams and making millions. It was very inspiring. It will pump you up!!! The show was called How I made my millions

http://www.cnbc.com/id/23131910


----------



## billiest (Jan 24, 2008)

Direct link to Life is Good video story on CNBC site.
Video - CNBC.com


----------

